# By Demand [June 2021]



## Anorion (Apr 26, 2021)

Ideas for the eDVD.

So far we got
- Give a package with DVD interface


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 26, 2021)

Here I got one more thing, 

This time around, dedicate 2-3 pages on giving a office tour of both your noida and Mumbai offices. 

Many readers, who have been reading since long have never seen digit office and workplace, it will be great if you feature this thing this time.

(Optional) You may also make it interactive by including a AR code, like done earlier using blub or something like that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Apr 26, 2021)

Hehe okay nice idea  but no one going to these offices right now, we also have not seen in long time!


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 26, 2021)

Anorion said:


> Hehe okay nice idea  but no one going to these offices right now, we also have not seen in long time!



Oo forgot the lockdown, my bad. 

Maybe by may end situation may improve ..


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 27, 2021)

I would love to make the e-dvd content being more curated. Currently there are so many software options for a single usecaase that it would actually make more sense to just google "Best X software for Y" and try 'em all. I liked the DVD as a way to check out "Good Software this month" or "Documentaries/techshows/Educational videos you should watch this month", but at the current state of eDVD I don't think anybody would actually be able to try everything out,_ in a single of the categories_. So, try making the options less, so we _know _we are only getting best quality content in the eDVD. You can start by putting only those software that you can write a whole blog post about if needed.


----------



## aby geek (May 16, 2021)

How about DIY workshops? 
For example your designers could talk about graphic design, about how they conceived the cover, what challenges does a print magazine pose vs digital and vice versa. How is the magazine laid out etc.

Programmers can talk about code and hands on app development. 

Game journalists can review as well as share gameplay like youtubers.

Agent 001 in person would be great to hear to on the dvd.

And so would be Robert's letter as a direct video address.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 16, 2021)

aby geek said:


> How about DIY workshops?
> For example your designers could talk about graphic design, about how they conceived the cover, what challenges does a print magazine pose vs digital and vice versa. How is the magazine laid out etc.
> 
> Programmers can talk about code and hands on app development.
> ...



Ya i liked this idea +1 to this. We have always read about there thoughts, but never heard it from there own mouth.


----------

